# Arrivaderci Roma? Help!



## Yram007 (May 15, 2013)

I am considering coming to live in Rome from this summer, initially for a year. I am a female in my early fifties with a 12 year old daughter and 2 older ones in the UK.

Please could the Expats on this site share their experiences with me and help in any way?

I've applied for a school place at St. George's in Cassia. I'm looking at apartments in that area and I can run my PR consultancy from Italy. 

I am considering doing this to have an international experience for both of us, to learn / improve our Italian language, to try something completely different (mid life crisis?!)... and because my boyfriend is Italian and the long-distance relationship is too stressful.

My intention is to live a life with my daughter and be sociable and immerse ourselves in life in Italy.... any thoughts anyone?!


----------



## Legs11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Yram, I think it's a great idea, international experience and developing a second language is good for everyone! The one thing I would say is... it may be worth considering putting your daughter in an Italian school. The initial adjustment will be tough, but from what I understand the state is quite helpful with providing extra Italian language classes and/or assistance within the school to help with the language issue. Speaking as someone who went to an International School, I would be somewhat wary of them...a lot of children who go to them are only 'passing through' while their parents are posted to the city on work contracts etc. and my parents found that as soon as I got close to someone their parents would get re-posted elsewhere and that would be that. If you think there is any chance you will stay in Italy long-term, a local school would be a far better way for your daughter to get a good social circle going. Also, in my experience, Italian children are far more welcoming of foreign children, (especially British/US ones), than British children are, so I don't think you'd have to worry about bullying etc. Lastly, I don't know what St. George's is like, but I have heard that the international school I went to has mostly been taken over by the children of rock stars and footballers...someone I know decided against enrolling her child there because apparently a typical birthday party for a 6yr old was flying their friends by helicopter to a theme park which had been closed to the public for the day, and she was concerned her daughter might wonder where her helicopter was on her birthday, and feel bad about not being able to 'keep up' with her friends! Extreme case, but may be worth checking whether St George's is like that too! ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## Yram007 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for your well thought out reply, Leggs11, I hadn't even considered the things that you are saying about the schools but that's really valid advice and I appreciate it. I appreciate your vote of support for `Project Rome' too, it's a bit of an off the wall idea to up sticks, but if I don't do it now and all that. Thank-you.


----------



## Legs11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Yram, just wondering how you're doing, whether you've decided to make the move in the end...?


----------

